# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Wasserstarts ab wieviel bft?

## Luke

hallo, surfe seit einem monat und habe letzten donnerstag versucht einen wasserstart zu machen dabei hab ich einen furchbaren krampf im rechten fu bekommen weil das wasser eiskalt war sonst schon nichts :Wink:  denke der wind war wohl zu schwach ... ab wieviel bft kann man einen wasserstart ben/machen? 

Danke

----------


## neroX

Zum ben wren 5 Bft nicht schlecht, damit man richtig schn rausgezogen wird.

----------


## marc

Erstmal Beachstart ben!! Den kann man bei jedem Wind ben! Wenns dann aus knietief klappt einfach immer weiter rein, irgendwann schwimmt man dann!!

Windstrke ist abhngig von Segelgre und teilweise vom Krpergewicht!!

ABER: Wadenkrampf hrt sich eh nicht nach Wasserstart, sondern eher nach Beachstart an!!

----------


## Windsurfjunkie

naja habe auch schon bei einem wasserstart nen krampf in der wade bekommen als ich meinen fu angekippt habe.... aber wenn du einen monat erst surfst wrde ich erstma den beachstart ben oder hast du so schnell alles gelernt? o_O

----------


## Luke

Na ich bin sehr ergeizig und tu fast jeden tag surfen , is einfach ein ur schner sport ... und ich wohn auch direkt am neusiedler see! fahr jetzt schon ohne schwert, mit an 5er segel und komm auch schon in die schlaufen rein halbwegs, halse und wende klappen bei 3-4 bft auch schon... ab und zu hauts mi noch runter  :Wink:  aber i arbeit daran ... und mit startshot starten is ma einfach schon zu dumm darum will i jetzt endlich vernpftige wasserstarts knnen!

werd weiter fleig ben!

----------


## Luke

beachstarts wollt i eigentlich sagen , im neusiedler see gibts keine so tiefen stellen um an wasserstart zu machn

----------


## Windsurfjunkie

das muss nich tief sein fr einen wasserstart nur is das prob wenn es nich tief das man die ganze bx voller schlick hat  :Smile:

----------


## Karl

Hello Luke.
Ich bin auch ein Nsdl.See Surfer. (auch super Ehrgeizig)
Ich komm auch bei 2Bft aufs Brett mit 6.9 ist ne reine Techniksache, wenn du hinten zwischen die Fussschlaufen steigst musst du mit dem Krper (mglichst aufrecht) so vorm Board stehen dass du auch ohne Segel wie auf eine hohe Stufe steigen knntest, dann holst du dicht und schiebst das ganze Rigg gleichzeitig stark nach vorne. Durch den sich ergebenden Schwung lsst du dich raufziehen. Wichtig ist dass du sobald du raufgezogen wirst oben das Segel kurz aufmachst, dass es dich nicht drberzieht (ganz kurz nur)
Den Beachstart hab ich nach 30min gekonnt, im Brusthohen Wasser ist es dann wieder etwas schwieriger vor allem bei mehr Wind neigt man beim Aufsteigen dazu das Heck und die Luvkante (Ferse) zu stark zu belasten. Immer schauen dass du auf der Brettlngsachse stehst und bei weniger Wind immer beim Mast. Wennst dauernd anluvst. Gleich beim aufsteigen schauen dass du die Zehen mehr belastest und das Rigg auch weiter vor.  :Happy:  ich hoff ich konnte dir etwas helfen. Wunder mich dass du als Bgld. nicht in unserem continentseven.com oder bei burt.at postest (genier dich ;-)
Wobei mir damals ein Deutscher Urlauber am See den Beachstart gezeigt hat, also nix gegen die Deutschen.
Hang loose

----------


## Luke

habs gschafft :Wink:  !!!! ijeeee geht doch ganz einfach ... habs bisjetzt immer mit gewalt probiert, dabei is es net wirklich schwer ma muss einfach nur schnell sein und sich gut konzentrieren.

----------


## Luke

von wo genau kommst du und wie alt bist? , i komm aus purbach bin 18 , surfen tua i in breitenbrunn beim fritz imma

----------


## Karl

Ich bin Breitenbrunner und auch die ersten 2 Saisonen in BB gesurft.
Bin jetzt in Podersdorf unterwegs. Sind Welten dazwischen, Podo ist ultimativ geil.
Wrd ich an deiner Stelle auch mal probieren. Du steigerst dein Fahrknnen viel viel schneller als in BB. Bin als oldie eingestiegen mit 29 und bin jetzt 33. Ich versuch Freestyle zu lernen. Mit dem Wenden hab ich immer noch so meine Probleme  :Happy:  deswegen mach ich lieber Helitacks, Willyskipper, Duckjibes, Airjibes usw. zwecks Richtungsnderung. Bin grad am Spock ben, Flaka und Grubby hab ich auch schon begonnen da bin ich aber noch weiter weg vom ersten gestandenen.

brigens gratuliere zum ersten Beachstart. 
Fang gleich an Helitacks zu ben (sind irgendwie cooler als normale tacks) Wenn ich dir mal weiterhelfen soll mit Material, du Tips brauchst zu Manvern oder dein Board zerstrst (ich mach superstabile Reparaturen)
Schau mal auf www.artbrushing.at das ist meine HP da steht auch meine E-mail drin
Jederzeit gerne 
Hang Loose

----------


## Luke

Danke i werd vielleicht mal drauf zurck kommen, coole homepage brigens!

----------


## Unregistriert

[QUOTE=Karl]Mit dem Wenden hab ich immer noch so meine Probleme  :Happy:  deswegen mach ich lieber Helitacks, Willyskipper, Duckjibes, Airjibes usw. zwecks Richtungsnderung. Bin grad am Spock ben, Flaka und Grubby hab ich auch schon begonnen da bin ich aber noch weiter weg vom ersten gestandenen.
/QUOTE]
hm, all die Manoever der Profis aber eine Wende, die zu den wichtigsten Mannoever gehoert, ist ein Problem?
Hoert sich irgendwie komisch an , oder?
Oder war die Moenoverliste von oben doch etwas sehr optimistisch????

----------


## Unregistriert

Nein, ich behaupte nix was ich nicht kann. Mir wars aber immer peinlich bei einer Wende reinzufallen, daher hab ich gleich mit Helitacks angefangen und keine Wenden mehr gebt. Ich komm auch besser auf Back rber (und dann Back weiterfahren--Cowboy usw.) als eine schne Wende hinzubekommen. Wenn ich mich konzentrier krieg ichs auch hin auch wenns nicht immer schn ist (schnelle Wende weil was anderes geht mit 100 L eh nimma) Ich hab bei Starkwind auf meine schwache Seite auch Halsenprobleme, da steh ich bei 8Bft eher eine Airjibe. Das Problem ist jenes. Es gibt so viel zu ben, soviele coole Moves und vorallem wenn man schon besser wird gibt man sich dann mit sowas wie einer Wende nicht mehr ab (ein Fehler ich wei) ist aber so daher fehlt mir einfach die bung. Hab in 3 Saisonen (incl. Anfngerzeit) vielleicht 30 Wenden gemacht, davon mal an einem Tag 10 Stck weils mich angekotz hat dass ich sie nicht konnte, da sinds auch gut gegangen aber seit dem hab ich wieder keine gemacht.... lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ich brings zu 80%hin meist aber nicht schn. Airjibes steh ich mittlerweile auch zu 70% dabei verlier ich auch keine Hhe und wenn weniger Wind ist mach ich Helitacks, die steh ich safe. Auerdem find ich dass Duckjibes auch cooler ausschauen als Jibes daher mach ich auch selten Jibes, ich gleite eher ne Duckjibe durch als ne normale Halse. Auch beim Switchfahren tu ich mir leichter mit ner Duckjibe...
UND TROTZDEM IST EINE SCHNE SCHNELLE WENDE BEI MIR GLCKSSACHE

----------


## marc

Hallo Karl,
ich finde deine Surfkarriere bemerkenswert. Alles Moves die auch gerne knnte, aber am Schlaufenfahren scheitern, da unser Tmpel zu klein ist und kaum brauchbare konstante Winde vorweist. Und Urlaub!?? kennt mein Chef nicht!!
Aber das mit dem Wenden kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bin auch als Anfnger bei Wenden kaum ins Wasser gefallen. Eher mal beim ben der Helitack, bis ich den Kniff mal raus hatte.
Halsen tu ich auch eher selten und sehr wackelig, da man so viel Hhe verliert und unser See zu klein ist. Dafr sind die Wenden mein Steckenpferd!! 
Bei Halsen knnte ich das noch nachvollziehen, da mit ins Wasser fallen?! Meintest du wirklich Wenden oder eher Halsen??

----------


## Unregistriert

Was meinst damit genau Marc?
Ich hab mit den Wenden Probleme (Tack) ich steh max 60% von meinen Versuchen. Helitacks steh ich zu 90% oder mehr. Wenn man was nie macht kann man es in der Regel auch nicht gut. Da ich nie einen Surfkurs besucht habe wurde ich dazu leider (oder zum Glck) nicht gezwungen. Ich hab alles bis auf die Airjibe relativ schnell gelernt, fr die hab ich ber eine Saison gebraucht. Ich hab diesen Samstag meinen ersten Spock gestanden  :Happy: ))))))) grins und hab mich gefreut wie an Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag zusammen. Ich hab 8 Surftage frn ersten gestandenen Spock gebraucht. Bin damit ganz zufrieden, jetzt muss er noch auf die andere Seite gehen inzwischen nehm ich den Flaka in Angriff. Nochwas zur Wende, da tu ich mir fast am leichtesten wenn ich full speed anluve, im gleiten nach Back geh und dann die ausleitung vom 360 fahr.

----------


## marc

Hallo Karl,
ich persnlich hatte seit dem Surfkurs eigentlich nie Probleme mit der Wackelhalse, d.h. ich bin so gut wie nie ins Wasser gefallen. Im Gegensatz zu der Schwachwindhalse! Die hab ich bei strkerem Wind noch gar nicht probiert, da ich die Wendenvarianten (auch wegen der Hhe) einfach lieber fahre. 
Ja, diese "BackwindTack" mach ich auch gerne!! Der 360er ist auch einer meinen Wunschmnver. Da ist das eine gute bung! Jetzt mu ich mich nur mal an die Einleitung trauen!! 
Hast du eigentlich jemand, der dich hin und wieder mal bei den Manver beobachtet und korrigiert??

Oder alles "Do it yourself". Ich surfe auch meist alleine an dem kleinen Tmpel, da die meisten ca 30km weiter an einem grerer See surfen, der auch vom Wind etwas konstanter ist. Der lohnt sich fr mich nach der Arbeit nicht, da gut 1 Std Fahrzeit habe und an meinen Tmpel nur 20 min. 

Was eigentlich sagen wollte: Es hilft ungemein, wenn dir jemand mal ein Tipp gibt. So gings mir bei der HeliTack. "...Vordere Arme lang/durchgestreckt und vordere Bein mehr belasten.." Danach gings. Nur dieser Jemand gabs bisher nur im Surfurlaunb! Leider!! Also die Manver per Surf-DVD und Internet studieren und weiter trumen..   

Zwei der drei Surfer-Meilensteine hab ich ja bisher geschafft: 1. GLEITEN; 2. WASSERSTART; 3. POWERHALSE wird wohl ein Traum bleiben.

----------


## Unregistriert

Hello Marc.
Ja bei den schweren Moves hab ich manchmal jemanden der mir Tips und Korrekturen gibt. Leider erst seit kurzem. Bei Kleinigkeiten kann man sich ja selbst helfen aber bei so komplizierten Manvern wie Duckjibe bis Flaka und weiter schadet es nicht wenn man gute Tips bekommt dann gehts einfach schneller. Es sind ja oft Kleinigkeiten an denen ein Manver scheitert, meist der falsche Kurs. Da scheitert es dann schon beim Absprung.
Es gibt soooooo viele Halsenvarianten, warum soll gerade die Powerhalse ein Traummanver bleiben. Wennst damit probleme hast lerne die Duckjibe die ist eh viel cooler, auerdem lernst dabei gleich Segelshiften und clew first fahren (ist auch wichtig)
Auerdem find ich eine durchglittene Duckjibe schner als jede Powerjibe.
Brav weiter trainieren irgendwann schaffst schon die Powerhalse oder vielleicht sogar nen Volcan. Ich habs auch geschafft und hab sehr oft daran gezweifelt ;-)

----------


## marc

Hrt sich gut an! Etwas Aufmunterung tut auch immer gut!
 Ich mu auch erhlich sagen, da die Powerhalse mich gar nicht so reizt. Eine Duckjibe bzw Tack find ich auch cooler. Der 360er liegt mir im Moment schwer in der Nase. Aber ich kann bei unseren moderaten Bedingungen hier im Saarland nicht richtig Schlaufenfahren bzw ChopHop ben, um mal einen anstndigen Schritt nach vorne beim Fahrknnen zu machen.
Werd also weiter Schwachwind/Stehsegelfahren und Manverteile ben!!

----------


## Dein Deutschlehrer

Hey Luke,

  vielleicht solltest Du Deine enormen Ambitionen einwenig besser verteilen... Ich schlage Dir vor, die Prioritt auf die deutsche Sprache zu legen, dann werden Dich die anderen auch besser verstehen und Dir antworten knnen.


Viel Gck dabei!

Prof.-Dr. Deutschlehrer

----------

